# Hey tommy... lol



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey dude, i know you have had masssive amounts of fuel issues with your car.. but let me ask you, i just got my 370cc injectors in. and i need the seals.. whats the part # for the seals.. *assuming you know*

hell anyone for that matter.. i went to the stealership, and they were like "those arent nissan injectors, the nissan 370cc injecotrs are duel feed, like the 300zx tt, its top adn side fed', i was like "You idiot, sr20det's have 370cc" he said "no, they dont, they are 259cc", i laughed, and left.. 

Maybe greg V can help?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

4 small ones:

16618-53J00

4 large ones:

16618-10V05

straight off the bag.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and that is universal nissan factory code, so i can go shove it down this idioits throught? .. id hate to give him codes that arent at his location and hes like "see.. i win, you idiot"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well they're on the bag that the o rings came in... if those aren't right... well... dunno what the problem is...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, james knows the factory numbers and shit way better than i do


----------

